# RAF Stenigot Satellite Dishes, Lincs, Sep15



## The Wombat (Sep 26, 2015)

*Went to visit my mate in Nowheresville, Lincolnshire, and as you know I like to have a little explore on the way, before having a rural village pub crawl.

These radar dishes are very unique, and I wanted to do a revisit with my wide angle lens. 

First visited a few years back in icy brutal winter conditions; so this fine autumn day was a nice explore.
Explore on my own.*



_RAF Stenigot was built as a radar station, near Donington on Bain in Lincolnshire, in the WW2 as part of a defence measure called the Chain Home Radar network. This was an early warning system for air raids from Luftflotte V and Northern parts of Luftflotte II intended for Sheffield, Nottingham, Leicester and other Midland Targets.
After WW2, RAF Stenigot continued to play a role in the Chain Home Network until 1959, when it was upgraded to a communications relay point in the ACE High Program. With this for Tropospheric Scatter dishes were added.
In the late 1980’s, Stenigot was decommissioned and the majority of the buildings had been demolished by the mid 1990’s._




















































*And finally, A shot you don't see so often - the satellite dishes from a distance*



thanks for looking


----------



## smiler (Sep 26, 2015)

Nicely photographed Wombat, I liked it, Thanks


----------



## The Wombat (Sep 26, 2015)

Thanks Smiler 
Its been done a few times before, but I enjoyed a look round here


----------



## HughieD (Sep 26, 2015)

Nice set...you had similar sort of light/weather to when I went...


----------



## The Wombat (Sep 26, 2015)

HughieD said:


> Nice set...you had similar sort of light/weather to when I went...



Cheers Hughie
I had a look at your photos again earlier on tonight
I think a pale grey sky would have made my photos flat, so was quite lucky with the lighting


----------



## Mikeymutt (Sep 27, 2015)

I went these when I first started doing this..I was amazed by the sheer size of them.I am going to go back to see them..great report there wombat and some nice pictures


----------



## krela (Sep 27, 2015)

Love that last longshot. Thanks.


----------



## Rubex (Sep 27, 2015)

Great photos Wombat and very interesting


----------



## urbanisle (Sep 27, 2015)

I like the last picture, like you say not a shot you usually see


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 28, 2015)

Glad you went back! Excellent shots! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## The Wombat (Oct 21, 2015)

Many thanks everyone


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 21, 2015)

Brilliant stuff Wombat!


----------

